# Severalls Hospital (Second Essex County Asylum) -2009



## Lightbuoy (Jun 1, 2009)

*Severalls Hospital (Second Essex County Asylum) -2009 -part 1*

Okay, so I couldn't resist one last final final visit 
A relaxed time was had with Urbtography & Kichi Me 
Perfect weather too, which was nice 

*Central Boilerhouse, Generator Hall & Fuel Tanks Side Hall*














































*Water Tower*









*Barrett-Lennard / Alexander & Fleming*





























































Next part coming soon.....


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 1, 2009)

looks like a nice day for it...


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 1, 2009)

*Severalls Hospital (Second Essex County Asylum) -2009 -part 2*

*Workshop / Works & Maintenence Dept.*





















*Main Kitchens*

















*The last remaining bed.....in the Hospital Library *









*Eastern Ward -two rooms knocked into one*





*Ladies' Needlework Room (later OT)*





*The Corridors*













Some more in a mo or two.....


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 1, 2009)

*Severalls Hospital (Second Essex County Asylum) -2009 -part 3*

*Southern Ward*













*The Dentist*









*Records Room (next to the Pharmacy)*









*The Lifts*

























Next part arriving soon.....


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 1, 2009)

*Severalls Hospital (Second Essex County Asylum)*

Severalls Hospital (Second Essex County Asylum) -2009 -part 4

*Outside the fence.....*

*Forgotton pathways & lamp posts in the beautiful Grounds*













*Myland Court*









*Farm Workers' Houses with new Community Football Stadium beyond*













*Firs Villa -something stylish....*









*Firs Villa -not so stylish....*









*New growth*





Another selection heading this way!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 1, 2009)

*Severalls Hospital (Second Essex County Asylum) -2009 -part 5*

*Back to the Main Hospital buildings*

*Stairs*









*A "double" stairwell -one set of stairs over another*

















*The Service Tunnels*

















*Maid's Quarters*





*Main Hall rubble & Projection Room*









*Main Hall light -the return.....*

















Final photos coming soon.....


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 1, 2009)

Ha ha, your last visit's are like the last Ozzy Osbourne gig I went to in 1999! 
Great set of pics as usual, you must be the person who's spent the most time there since it's shut. Keep up the good work, and I'm looking forward to your website growing and growing too.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 1, 2009)

*Severalls Hospital (Second Essex County Asylum) -2009 -part 6*

*Larch House / Villa*

























































*Industrial Unit No. 1 (Male Side)*





























*Eastern Wards*









































*One last shot.....*





Well that's it. As mentioned before, I'll be keeping a close eye on what's happening, and hope to get the opportunity to return once the site is sold and things begin to change / are re-developed 

Thanks for viewing and I hope that you've enjoyed my selection of photos -tried to include some different areas / perspectives


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 1, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> looks like a nice day for it...



Sure was buddy -so you overslept then?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 1, 2009)

UrbanX said:


> Ha ha, your last visit's are like the last Ozzy Osbourne gig I went to in 1999!
> Great set of pics as usual, you must be the person who's spent the most time there since it's shut. Keep up the good work, and I'm looking forward to your website growing and growing too.



Thanks for your ever complimentary comments (cheque's in the post) 
I am still tempted to move in in advance of when the Hospital is converted (hopefully) 
The "Virtual Tour" on me website is nearing completion (part 1 anyways!)


----------



## Winchester (Jun 1, 2009)

Good stuff LB, you got round a lot of it!


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 1, 2009)

Great stuff LB 

nice pics there and looks like you picked a good day for it.

great site too, coming along nicely


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh I forgot to mention the rusy bed is IDENTICAL to one I've found in a military dormitory recently. I wonder if there was a company that specialised in institutional beds?


----------



## kongzi (Jun 1, 2009)

I was going to come along, then I was informed of the method of access and thought better of it


----------



## erol4130 (Jun 1, 2009)

love the pics lightbuoy. some in there that u really have to think where there actually taken. like the seclusion room ones especially. may bump into u up there one day


----------



## clebby (Jun 1, 2009)

I see you've put every photo from your photobucket account up, my computers cooling fan is doing overtime.

Some cracking shots though, the beds appeared from nowhere though?


----------



## kongzi (Jun 1, 2009)

Built up from bits from under the stairs. Lots of little bits people miss, like the loft spaces and cupboards


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 1, 2009)

Fair play mate thats a stack of photos, very nicely done.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 2, 2009)

I bet this is less than 0.001% of LB's Sev's photos...


----------



## clebby (Jun 2, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> *
> Main Hall light -the return.....
> 
> 
> ...


*

I like these ones a lot, but all I am saying is that I just think all four show the same thing. One would have been sufficient, and stopped my computer having a coronary.

It's interesting to see the lights though, I haven't seen them in photos of the hall after the fire, only before the fire. Shame, it looked lovely before. *


----------



## Parkus. (Jun 3, 2009)

Good report, but.. when are you putting the photos up..?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

Winchester said:


> Good stuff LB, you got round a lot of it!



Thanks W -was pleased with the areas covered


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> Great stuff LB
> 
> nice pics there and looks like you picked a good day for it.
> 
> great site too, coming along nicely



Ta muchly Chews -I'd been itching to get back to get some photos of certain areas in good light 

Part 1 of The Virtual Tour of SMH is almost ready to go live -just adding a "few" more piccies from me latest trip


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

UrbanX said:


> Oh I forgot to mention the rusy bed is IDENTICAL to one I've found in a military dormitory recently. I wonder if there was a company that specialised in institutional beds?



'Tis a fair assumption -after all, I would've thought that there's only so many designs that can be done for a standard hospital bed. Have I missed your pics of this bed, if not, perhaps we can see some -might be same bed, but it's a different location after all


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

kongzi said:


> I was going to come along, then I was informed of the method of access and thought better of it



Well, in the end, it wasn't as bad as last time. Of course this is my absolutely final last visit, or else I would have given ya the head-up for next time


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

erol4130 said:


> love the pics lightbuoy. some in there that u really have to think where there actually taken. like the seclusion room ones especially. may bump into u up there one day



Thanks Erol -you never know!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

clebby said:


> I see you've put every photo from your photobucket account up, my computers cooling fan is doing overtime.
> 
> Some cracking shots though, the beds appeared from nowhere though?



You mean that you don't encircle your computer with sprinklers set to fine mist, like I do? 

Every photo is indeed taken from my PB account, as I use the PB account mainly for DP -however, these aren't all of my photos from SMH!!!

The bed, as Kongzi correctly says, was from under the staircase nearby, and assembled in what was as one time, the Hospital Library/ I guess that it was placed in here, rather than in a Ward or Seclusion Room for the moody "barred window" look?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

kongzi said:


> .....Lots of little bits people miss, like the loft spaces and cupboards



Knew I forgot to look somewhere.....rustle rustle rustle


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

silverstealth said:


> Fair play mate thats a stack of photos, very nicely done.



Cheers  -you might have guessed that I tend to struggle to chose which ones to leave out


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

UrbanX said:


> I bet this is less than 0.001% of LB's Sev's photos...



How ever did you guess -are you a computer hacker?


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, that place looks amazing! Nice work


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanking you kindly Jimba 

It's pretty empty, but one of my fave places to see.


----------



## ImmortalOwl (Jun 6, 2009)

ANOTHER last visit?  Nice shots though, hope access was more pleasant than last time...


----------



## Potter (Jun 6, 2009)

Fantastic work.

Great to see in the lift.


----------



## shadowman (Jun 7, 2009)

Any ideas on the sites future, Has it been sold off for developement yet??
Last Visit Never, you will still be visiting this place when its a housing estate with your grand-children and photbook pointing out where everything used to be, Great stuff.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 8, 2009)

ImmortalOwl said:


> ANOTHER last visit?  Nice shots though, hope access was more pleasant than last time...



It was rather more bearable this time 
Thanks Owly 
I trust that all's good -PM me when ya next in the area


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 8, 2009)

Potter said:


> Fantastic work.
> 
> Great to see in the lift.



Thank you very much Sir  -Urbtography & Kichi Me did much better with the Lift though -got right inside and ontop of the Lift -craaaaazy people! :elvis:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 8, 2009)

shadowman said:


> Any ideas on the sites future, Has it been sold off for developement yet??



The last I heard, a National Housing Developer pulled-out of the sale last year due to the slow-down in the Construction Industry. Since then, the HCA (formally English Partnerships), still owns the site, with GVA Grimley managing the site (perhaps the marketing / sale side of things). Site sign boards sprung up early-on this year too, with local Newspapers reporting approval for new A12 link. This will free-up the Hospital site on the transport infrastructure side of things (see below linky)

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=3686&page=3



shadowman said:


> Last Visit Never, you will still be visiting this place when its a housing estate with your grand-children and photbook pointing out where everything used to be, Great stuff.



Ahh -yous got me on that one! 

Thanks for your comments Shads


----------



## Sectionate (Jun 9, 2009)

Nicely done - I must make a return visit at some point...

And on a side not, where these two cells?







One on the right an old padded cell - saw at Hellingly a few cells with the half sized windows...?


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 9, 2009)

Great photos, I particuly like the last photo of the sun and the window. Nice find


----------



## magoo² (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice shots all round! The reason the bed is in the library is because me and some other explorers put it there a while back It was in bits under the stairs down the hall so we put it in some nice light as you do.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Sectionate said:


> Nicely done - I must make a return visit at some point...
> 
> And on a side note, where these two cells?
> 
> ...



Thanks S8 

This was taken on the Eastern / Female Side. The Hospital Wards were designed and built differently, depending upon the Patient's illness and the severity. The windows in some Wards vary in width / height. It could be easy to miss these high level windows, as there are only about a couple on the Male & the same on the Female. If some of these Seclusion Rooms were padded, it's likely that these rooms with the small window at high level were padded. Whilst on the subject of windows, did you know that some of the removed window shutters are down in the Works Dept -fashioned into a rather practical shelving unit?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Jimba said:


> Great photos, I particuly like the last photo of the sun and the window. Nice find



Thank you Jimba -glad that you like the last one -kind of a "farewell" shot for me


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 9, 2009)

magoo² said:


> Nice shots all round! The reason the bed is in the library is because me and some other explorers put it there a while back It was in bits under the stairs down the hall so we put it in some nice light as you do.



Thanks Magoo 

Ah ha -mystery solved then! 

Only comment would be that technically, it was put in the wrong place. The room was never a Ward. Perhaps you could pop back and place it into a Ward next time you're passing?


----------



## magoo² (Jun 9, 2009)

Will do mate


----------



## Sectionate (Jun 9, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks S8
> 
> This was taken on the Eastern / Female Side. The Hospital Wards were designed and built differently, depending upon the Patient's illness and the severity. The windows in some Wards vary in width / height. It could be easy to miss these high level windows, as there are only about a couple on the Male & the same on the Female. If some of these Seclusion Rooms were padded, it's likely that these rooms with the small window at high level were padded. Whilst on the subject of windows, did you know that some of the removed window shutters are down in the Works Dept -fashioned into a rather practical shelving unit?



That's what me a Winch thought, as there were a few wards at Hellingly where the end cell had a half size window...interesting 

I didn't know about the removed shutters though - good reuse though lol


----------



## sqwasher (Jun 9, 2009)

Excellent set of photographs-good to see some different bits & bobs too! Nice one LB.


----------



## disco_biscuit (Jun 9, 2009)

Great pics, did you find the morgue?


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 9, 2009)

LB, did you get my PM?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for your comments 

S8 -apart from the old Padded Cell over in Park House Acute Unit, missed those ones in Hellingly.

Disco Biscuit -visited the Mortuary on previous visits -been divided into two at some stage, and the slab removed, but still got the Body Fridges and glazed brickwork! 

Escort Mad -yup, reply to PM coming very soon


----------



## Sectionate (Jun 9, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks for your comments
> 
> *S8 -apart from the old Padded Cell over in Park House Acute Unit, missed those ones in Hellingly.*
> 
> ...



It is all guess work from my end, but they are farily obvious in a few wards...


----------



## sexyjade (Sep 5, 2009)

looks like an amazing place to visit, with so much to explore, may have to go there if not being demolished anytime soon.


----------



## essexmole (Nov 4, 2009)

*severalls hospital (second essex county asulim) - 2009*

hi all ive seen a report on the news about severalls and now im even more determined to visit i would love to visit this place with someone and show me around i want to get some video and plenty of photos just need a guide to help me please  

ive been planning for a while to do it but i dont want to do it by myself not that i wouldnt as ive been to darker places myself  

but if any1 is planning to go anytime soon please please please let me know so i can tag along 

im not begging just would like to meet few people and have a look around


----------

